# Sleep and Dreams > General Dream Discussion >  >  DreamIn - Digital Dream journal application

## Dark Passenger

Didn't find any fitting section for this, so I'll put it in general. Feel free to move it if it did belong anywhere else.

If you're writing your dream journals on the computer, this application is probably worth checking out. I made it yeterday, and have moved all my entries to it already. It's really easy to understand; you probably get the hang of how it works by just looking at these screenshots:





A heads up: The application uses the yyyy-mm-dd format for dates and the 1:00-24:00 format for time, so don't get confused about that.

Here's the download link:
DreamIn.rar

Let me know if you liked it.

----------


## Jervilan

norton blocks it. It says its dangerous.

----------


## Dark Passenger

Well, Norton is known for blocking anything it doesn't recognize.
I can assure you it's nothing dangerous.

----------


## ChangeTheWorld

> norton blocks it. It says its dangerous.




Sadly I cannot post the links, seeing as how I haven't been registered for less than 7 days. You can, however, try it out yourself. Simply google the scanners.



*Spoiler* for _VirusChief Scan_: 




*Antivir:* Nothing found
*ArcaVir:* Nothing found
*AVG:* Nothing found
*BitDefender:* Nothing found
*VirusBlokAda32:* Nothing found
*VirusBuster:* Nothing found






*Spoiler* for _VirusTotal Scan_: 




Antivirus	Version	Last Update	Result
AhnLab-V3	2010.11.19.00	2010.11.18	-
AntiVir	7.10.14.55	2010.11.19	-
Antiy-AVL	2.0.3.7	2010.11.19	-
Avast	4.8.1351.0	2010.11.19	-
Avast5	5.0.594.0	2010.11.19	-
AVG	9.0.0.851	2010.11.19	-
BitDefender	7.2	2010.11.19	-
CAT-QuickHeal	11.00	2010.11.09	-
ClamAV	0.96.4.0	2010.11.19	-
Command	5.2.11.5	2010.11.19	-
Comodo	6774	2010.11.19	-
DrWeb	5.0.2.03300	2010.11.19	-
eSafe	7.0.17.0	2010.11.18	-
eTrust-Vet	36.1.7986	2010.11.19	-
F-Prot	4.6.2.117	2010.11.19	-
F-Secure	9.0.16160.0	2010.11.19	-
Fortinet	4.2.254.0	2010.11.18	-
GData	21	2010.11.19	-
Ikarus	T3.1.1.90.0	2010.11.19	-
Jiangmin	13.0.900	2010.11.19	-
K7AntiVirus	9.68.3030	2010.11.19	-
McAfee	5.400.0.1158	2010.11.19	-
McAfee-GW-Edition	2010.1C	2010.11.19	-
Microsoft	1.6402	2010.11.19	-
NOD32	5634	2010.11.19	-
Norman	6.06.10	2010.11.19	-
nProtect	2010-11-19.02	2010.11.19	-
Panda	10.0.2.7	2010.11.19	-
PCTools	7.0.3.5	2010.11.19	-
Prevx	3.0	2010.11.19	-
Rising	22.74.03.08	2010.11.19	-
Sophos	4.59.0	2010.11.19	-
SUPERAntiSpyware	4.40.0.1006	2010.11.19	-
Symantec	20101.2.0.161	2010.11.19	-
TheHacker	6.7.0.1.086	2010.11.18	-
TrendMicro	9.120.0.1004	2010.11.19	-
TrendMicro-HouseCall	9.120.0.1004	2010.11.19	-
VBA32	3.12.14.2	2010.11.19	-
VIPRE	7354	2010.11.19	-
ViRobot	2010.10.30.4121	2010.11.19	-
VirusBuster	13.6.50.0	2010.11.19	-
Additional information
Show all 
MD5   : 1064c27a664d54307c9471a54b784167
SHA1  : 90545eaadc0bd3c976b0481f99ef6b2de5f39ab3
SHA256: c264331a66ff109ed0abdbdfa55811e276174625c761e78bea  84f302a2bac0ab




It appears to be clean. I will, however still not use it. I find it much more convenient to write on paper.

----------


## Brunor2

http://www.dreamviews.com/f26/dreamj...-dreams-91993/

----------


## Dreamcaster

I prefer using Microsoft Onenote as  dream journal. I can't imagine anything more perfect. You can add text, pics, audio, I think maybe even video.

----------


## Kallz

I use the Google Docs, so i can edit it in any online computer.

----------


## ClearView

Cool application!
Although, we do have an interactive program that serves the same purpose, and also connects all the users who use it so you can share and see progress with others.
Dream Journal 2.5
It was posted above, but you still took the time to make this one.
Good work.
-CV

----------


## Dark Passenger

Hello again, 3 years later. 

I noticed that the application recommended above isn't updated anymore and working links to it can't be found. I'm still developing my digital dream journal and thought I'd ask if there is enough interest from you guys for me to post it here?

New image:

----------


## Rozollo

If it can work on Linux, then yes.

----------


## gab

It's not updated, because there is a brand new one.

http://www.dreamviews.com/news-annou...al-system.html

----------


## Dark Passenger

> It's not updated, because there is a brand new one.
> 
> http://www.dreamviews.com/news-annou...al-system.html



While that is pretty cool, I don't think everyone are comfortable with the idea of their dream entries being public.

----------


## Ctharlhie

Looks interesting, are those filter options I can see? My main issue with most digital dream journals is the lack of organisation options beyond chronological.

----------


## Dark Passenger

> Looks interesting, are those filter options I can see?



Yep. You can search for text in the entry itself or title of dreams, sort by longest, view all lucids, and pick random entries.

Also, the "Find Dreamsigns" button counts all repeated words in all your dreams, and shows you what the most used words are. It's pretty handy when trying to find dream signs.

----------


## Ctharlhie

I'll give it a go and report back here  :smiley:

----------


## Dark Passenger

Here you go.
dreamin.rar

----------

